# Help Rehoming Problem Rat in Tennessee



## BethTH (Mar 23, 2012)

A friend of mine (not a forum member has a time-sensitive problem, and I don't know how to help him, so I thought I would see if any of you can help.About two weeks ago, he adopted a single adult male from a pet store as a pet for his children (ages twelve and three). We both think the pet store workers were less than honest about the amount of socialization this rat has received. 


At first, the rat let my friend and his his family members pick him up and play with him, but this past week, the rat was out of the, and when my friend went to pick him up, attacked viciously. There was apparently a lot of blood and quite a few bites, but not deep enough to require stitches. The rat bit my friend again today. Again, he drew blood. My friend can't have a biting rat in the house with his kids, and he isn't interested in fixing the rat, as he would never be able to trust it. 


The woman at the pet store will take the rat back, but he would be in an isolated cage, as he has apparently been for most of his life. I suggested that it would be better if the rat could go to a rescue, where they would probably know how to rehabilitate a biting rat, but I haven't been able to find one in middle Tennessee. There used to be one in Manchester, but attempts to reach them have been fruitless so far, so I don't know if they're still active.Do you know of anyone in the Nashville, Tennessee area who might be willing and able to take on this little fellow and all his baggage? I could pick him up at my friend's house and drive him a couple of hours if need be, but I can't take him myself at this time. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you checked facebook?
I found https://www.facebook.com/TN.rat.club

Is the shelter Rattitude Rescue? There is also Rat Chick Advocacy group but they are officially closed to surrenders. You might be able to plead your case.


----------



## BethTH (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you, nanashi. Rattitude is the one in Manchester. I'll check the Facebook link.


----------

